# Amd @ Quakecon 2009



## zaqwsx (Aug 16, 2009)

They have oc'ed a cherry picked 955 at -240 c to 6.6ghz 3dmark 06 stable pics will be up soon! I also got 2 965's from amd!!!!


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 16, 2009)

Whoa... how did they get it to -240c, liquid nitrogen?


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 16, 2009)

zaqwsx said:


> They have oc'ed a cherry picked 955 at -240 c to 6.6ghz 3dmark 06 stable pics will be up soon! I also got 2 965's from amd!!!!



wana sell me one ?


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 16, 2009)

Me too


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 16, 2009)

You guys realize newegg has them in stock right?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103692

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Steevo (Aug 16, 2009)

"GAVE"

Missing.


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 16, 2009)

u got them for free?


----------



## zaqwsx (Aug 16, 2009)

Yep i got 2 for free and no they used liquid hydrogen! Ill have picks up in a bit!


----------



## zaqwsx (Aug 16, 2009)

Pics!!!!


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 16, 2009)

zaqwsx said:


> Yep i got 2 for free and no they used liquid hydrogen! Ill have picks up in a bit!



Why did you get them for free? Did you win a contest or something?

Also that is some crazy overclocking. Nice pics.


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2009)

You _almost _got a pic of that card!


----------



## mudkip (Aug 16, 2009)

wat


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 16, 2009)

holy damn


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 16, 2009)

zaqwsx said:


> Yep i got 2 for free and no they used liquid hydrogen! Ill have picks up in a bit!


I believe you mean Liquid Helium. It has become quite popular for WR attempts. BTW, Hydrogen = Boom


----------



## tonyd223 (Aug 16, 2009)

liquid Hydrogen? Not sure I can use that around my 2 year old...


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 16, 2009)

For some reason, I saw those pics and thought....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 16, 2009)

So what Gigabyte Board did they use exactly???  GA-MA790FXT-UD5P?

Seems it's MSI or Gigabyte that makes the OC King boards.

DFI needs to reduce their Naming Conventions back down to LP and Blood Iron, No need for UT LT, DK.


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 16, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> You guys realize newegg has them in stock right?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103692
> 
> Or am I missing something?



Yeah we know  We are just thinking you would give us a better price


----------



## zaqwsx (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry it is Liquid Helium, and to oc that crazy they used an asus board and some info about the next gen card was one 6pin connector that i couldnt get with my camera, black pcb, a black sleek cooler and from the back you can see all the connectors. I also have vid's that will be up on youtube once i get back from texes. The first cpu i won was i spun a wheel and it landed on FTW which means i got it and next one was i did a speed build and build the computer in 48sec and won another cpu, mobo, a 4830 and he also gave me a sapphire 4890 for helping him fix the cpu that sommone bent all the pins on it was a pII 965 i was so sad.


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 16, 2009)

zaqwsx said:


> Sorry it is Liquid Helium, and to oc that crazy they used an asus board and some info about the next gen card was one 6pin connector that i couldnt get with my camera, black pcb, a black sleek cooler and from the back you can see all the connectors. I also have vid's that will be up on youtube once i get back from texes. The first cpu i won was i spun a wheel and it landed on FTW which means i got it and next one was i did a speed build and build the computer in 48sec and won another cpu, mobo, a 4830 and he also gave me a sapphire 4890 for helping him fix the cpu that sommone bent all the pins on it was a pII 965 i was so sad.



 

Dang man, if your interested in selling any of that let me know  I will be building a new rig soon


----------



## human_error (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice pics dude - one thing i did notice which is a slight inconsistency is that on the 3d mark results it sais they used a 4870x2 but the card in the liquid helium pics is a single gpu card - did they replace the card before the run or something? I take it the card in the pic was a 4890 (not the new dx11 card - the one in the OC pics).

**edit**

/conspiracyMode on

or maybe they named one of their new dx11 cards with the 4870x2 identifier and ran the banchmark with that, which happened to have the power of a 4870x2...

/conspiracyMode off


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 16, 2009)

wtf... I wish I could get $600+ worth of parts for free minus the cost of quakecon. T_T


----------



## livehard (Aug 16, 2009)

Does anyone else raise an eyebrow at the fact that the only benchmark AMD chooses to use for its CPU is 3DMark?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 17, 2009)

what it matter to you you have a core i7




zaqwsx said:


> Sorry it is Liquid Helium, and to oc that crazy they used an asus board and some info about the next gen card was one 6pin connector that i couldnt get with my camera, black pcb, a black sleek cooler and from the back you can see all the connectors. I also have vid's that will be up on youtube once i get back from texes. The first cpu i won was i spun a wheel and it landed on FTW which means i got it and next one was i did a speed build and build the computer in 48sec and won another cpu, mobo, a 4830 and he also gave me a sapphire 4890 for helping him fix the cpu that sommone bent all the pins on it was a pII 965 i was so sad.



the picture you see there is a Gigabyte board, not an asus, asus color scheme is different from Gigabyte, DFI, MSI.


----------



## livehard (Aug 17, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> what it matter to you you have a core i7



I assume you're talking to me. My main rig is packing an Intel, but I have several AMD rigs as well. IMO, they didn't benchmark properly, and probably because they don't want their product being directly compared to the i7 if they can avoid it.


----------



## erocker (Aug 17, 2009)

livehard said:


> I assume you're talking to me. My main rig is packing an Intel, but I have several AMD rigs as well. IMO, they didn't benchmark properly, and probably because they don't want their product being directly compared to the i7 if they can avoid it.



But we all know an i7 outperforms anything AMD has anyways. AMD is a good processor for gaming and thus they are marketing using a gaming benchmark.


----------



## livehard (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, good point. I forgot this was directly related to gaming, not general CPU performance.


----------



## GoldenTiger (Aug 17, 2009)

human_error said:


> Nice pics dude - one thing i did notice which is a slight inconsistency is that on the 3d mark results it sais they used a 4870x2 but the card in the liquid helium pics is a single gpu card - did they replace the card before the run or something? I take it the card in the pic was a 4890 (not the new dx11 card - the one in the OC pics).
> 
> **edit**
> 
> ...





I am thinking your conspiracy may not be so psychotic as most .

Thanks for the pics OP !


----------



## Bo_Fox (Aug 17, 2009)

This is flat-out awesome.

3DMark06 should do better with PhenomII at 6+GHz, than a Corei7 at 5GHz anyways..  right?


----------



## 64NOMIS (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## 64NOMIS (Aug 18, 2009)

erocker said:


> But we all know an i7 outperforms anything AMD has anyways. AMD is a good processor for gaming and thus they are marketing using a gaming benchmark.



Many games and 3DMark have the added benefit of being a platform bechmark. 3D, memory performance, bus performance, etc. making a challenge due to the number of tweaks that can be made to improve overall performance. Always so impartial, moderator?


----------



## zaqwsx (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the pics my camera is bad.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2009)

64NOMIS said:


> Many games and 3DMark have the added benefit of being a platform bechmark. 3D, memory performance, bus performance, etc. making a challenge due to the number of tweaks that can be made to improve overall performance. Always so impartial, moderator?



moderators are not required to be impartial or unbiased when it comes to hardware.

Moderators are required to follow certain guidelines and rules, but being neutral over AMD vs intel is not one of them.


Besides, i7 does crap all over anything AMD has for raw power...


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 19, 2009)

zaqwsx said:


> They have oc'ed a cherry picked 955 at -240 c to 6.6ghz 3dmark 06 stable pics will be up soon! I also got 2 965's from amd!!!!



did you get them from when clan pms was doing there show? I was trying to get it when they had everyone line up and do the spin the wheel but i didnt get up there all i got from AMD was to go up to there suit get a t-shirt only 100 got, got to see the dx11 and there new program

amd was pretty cool but alil too cocky IMHO and scared someone could actually take them on


----------



## 64NOMIS (Aug 19, 2009)

Right, again, so these are off-topic posts in a thread about AMD@ Quakecon.

If you want to create an "i7 does crap all over anything AMD has for raw power" topic thread, I would get it. And I would start my "AMD integrated graphics craps all over anything Intel has for raw power thread" but I wouldn't be putting that here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

Not sure why not, but the thing with i7's is that they don't do very good under the cold as far as I'm concerned.  AMD's love the cold, that's why it's under extreme conditions where they shine over the i7.  However, the worlds best i7 score is only a few points behind and its clocked about 1ghz or more less.  So do your math.

No, not bashing AMD, I had a Athlon 64, Athlon 64 x2, Phenom 9850, Phenom 9950, Phenom II 940, and planning a AM3 Phenom build at the moment for the near future. I like AMD more than I like intel, but it is what it is.  

So, I do thank you for posting what you have, the info, the pics.  They are great.  This def. means AMD is on the right track, and I am jealous because I wish I would have been there!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 19, 2009)

read my sig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> read my sig



that's very biased :shadedshu


----------



## wiak (Aug 19, 2009)

erocker said:


> But we all know an i7 outperforms anything AMD has anyways. AMD is a good processor for gaming and thus they are marketing using a gaming benchmark.


did you know AMD owns intel in graphics?, intels igps are horrible and cant even compete with amd igps, and intel dont even have discrete graphics cards hehe

so who cares if intel is faster on cpu, when amd owns them on both chipsets and graphics, aka the AMD 785G total makes roadkill of Intel G45


----------



## wiak (Aug 19, 2009)

livehard said:


> I assume you're talking to me. My main rig is packing an Intel, but I have several AMD rigs as well. IMO, they didn't benchmark properly, and probably because they don't want their product being directly compared to the i7 if they can avoid it.


well how long can you run your i7 @ 6.6ghz? not that long and a 3dmark run takes around 10min...
btw nbody has come close to 6ghz on a i7 hehe


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 19, 2009)

wiak said:


> did you know AMD owns intel in graphics?, intels igps are horrible and cant even compete with amd igps, and intel dont even have discrete graphics cards hehe
> 
> so who cares if intel is faster on cpu, when amd owns them on both chipsets and graphics, aka the AMD 785G total makes roadkill of Intel G45



Intel has never, repeat, never been a force of any kind when it comes to desktop/laptop graphics. Even their last laughable effort of their discrete effort at the end of the 90s. Intel can make a processor. They have never been able to write drivers for one. This is why while, on the one hand, I'm interested in Larrabee as it looks very promising. On the other though, expect it to fall on its face because of any well written driver able to optimize the gpu. If anyone thinks ATI is bad at writing drivers (using as an example) Intel takes ATI to school. If anyone believes otherwise, why would Intel be pushing so hard about Larrabee being fully programmable even though, from my understanding, there are few programmers that prefer to use anything other than the MS DX API. In other words, unless Intel comes out with drivers that can make the card behave in the way that the API was written for, it is going to fail miserably. 

I'm sure Larrabee will be a great integrated graphics processor.
Discrete though, I would be nothing short of stunned if it ended up anything other than a cruel joke to those unsuspecting users expecting any kind of graphics upgrade by getting one.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 19, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Intel has never, repeat, never been a force of any kind when it comes to desktop/laptop graphics. Even their last laughable effort of their discrete effort at the end of the 90s. Intel can make a processor. They have never been able to write drivers for one. This is why while, on the one hand, I'm interested in Larrabee as it looks very promising. On the other though, expect it to fall on its face because of any well written driver able to optimize the gpu. If anyone thinks ATI is bad at writing drivers (using as an example) Intel takes ATI to school. If anyone believes otherwise, why would Intel be pushing so hard about Larrabee being fully programmable even though, from my understanding, there are few programmers that prefer to use anything other than the MS DX API. In other words, unless Intel comes out with drivers that can make the card behave in the way that the API was written for, it is going to fail miserably.
> 
> I'm sure Larrabee will be a great integrated graphics processor.
> Discrete though, I would be nothing short of stunned if it ended up anything other than a cruel joke to those unsuspecting users expecting any kind of graphics upgrade by getting one.



well said imo. That is exactly how i feel


----------

